# My babies



## sunshine43 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have Mini Rex's, Lion Head's and Anora's


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 17, 2013)

awe, so sweet, to cute!!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 17, 2013)

They're very cute!


----------



## secuono (Feb 17, 2013)

What's an Anora? 

Angora?


----------



## nawma (Feb 17, 2013)

Sweet babies.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice looking batch of kits. They are at that stage I call popcorn. They just pop all over with no rhyme or reason. LOL


----------



## sunshine43 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry that was supposed to be Angora. They do pop all over the place very hard to get a good pic. Thank you everyone I think they are adorable!!!


----------

